# Best Moving company to the USA??



## JustJonno (Feb 17, 2009)

Me, my partner and my two kids are moving next july to Ohio.. My dad is sponsoring us for a GC etc so that side of things is covered.
My question is about the moving companies people used.. So far the only one i've found that seems to be worth their salts is Robinsons International, has anyone used them before and would recommend them? or is there another company that comes highly recommended by people on here?
We're not moving much, just personals and a few bits like the PC and that.. but we're still getting quoted near £750 for the move door to door, is that about right?

Hope ppl can help, this is daunting enough thinking about the logistics of the move let alone the cost! anything to help keep costs down would be good!

Thanks!

Jonno


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

I know how you feel, my Husband and I are moving to California in April through a work transfer (so we haven't had the hassle with the visas, as his work are taking care of all of that) and I have contacted dozens of Removals Companies. 

The best advise I can offer is go to FIDI (Network of International Movers) on fidi dot com and get someone round to survey your stuff. Once you know volumes, you can send to all companies for an accurate quote. FYI, we are taking 280 cubic feet and we have had quotes ranging from £1400 to £2100 DR/DR. I'm probably going to go with DOREE BONNER INTERNATIONAL. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## Ann M (Feb 26, 2009)

JustJonno said:


> Me, my partner and my two kids are moving next july to Ohio.. My dad is sponsoring us for a GC etc so that side of things is covered.
> My question is about the moving companies people used.. So far the only one i've found that seems to be worth their salts is Robinsons International, has anyone used them before and would recommend them? or is there another company that comes highly recommended by people on here?
> We're not moving much, just personals and a few bits like the PC and that.. but we're still getting quoted near £750 for the move door to door, is that about right?
> 
> ...


Hello,
I moved to Ohio, about 1 hr from cincinatti in June 2008 from Darlington, Co Durham UK and I used Robinsons International from Darlington, they were superb! They came to my house and packed everything, we did nothing but to tell them what we wanted to go, nothing was too much trouble and when it came to completing the forms, they were so helpful. I too, was panicing and they mangaed to aleviate my fears.
When the contents arrived in the USA, they were all safe, no breakages and no damages to fragile items, it took approx 9 weeks from them parcelling everything up.
It cost approx £2500, that included a queensize bed and mattress, a very heavy reclining leather three piece suite and many more boxes.
I would thoroughly recommend them, i had several come to the house and they didnt come close to the price, the proffessionalism and the complete security and safety of Robinsons of Darlington.
Hope everything goes well, if you need any more help I can be contacted by email [email protected], incidentally my green card came today after 8 months of waiting!
Best of Luck
Ann Morgan


----------



## Kalina (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, 

I recently (in Jan) had to organise packing and shipping of 4 cubic m from C Queensland to NY. 

I sent a request for quote to all companies mentioned above plus Allied Pickfords and Wridgways. (if you would like I can dig up the list and send it to you). 
I needed packing and handling of ALL paperwork both in Australia and in the US (full door to door), since I myself do not live in Australia. 

Three companies were able to offer both packing and shipping and handling of all paperwork . Of them the cheapest was Wridgways. 1800 USD for 4 cubic m. 

I am very pleased with the responsiveness of all 3, but Wridgways really were the best customer service and price. 

K


----------



## david_benhur (Jul 11, 2011)

are any one available for Van nuys. Can some one recommend me for movers from Van Nuys.


----------

